# Anyone ever had appendicitis?



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
 They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.

Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

Even though I think you're a parasite that should have been aborted....

It's a routine surgery, it's not that bad. My father in law had it done at 70 and was back on his feet quickly. 

He lives in the Philippines too, so I'd be confident even if you're in a hospital in NYC or Taxachusettes.

Hope you get well quick so I can continue to mock you dipshit.


.


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).


That is how I got the news after reporting to the hospital and to rush them along I told them I had chest pain..really gets you in there post haste..They went through the belly button so get ready to have a "freak" navel...


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).



I had mine 40 years ago, you will be very sore afterwards, but it is a routine easy surgery that doctors do. I stayed in the Hospital for three  days after the surgery.

If it ruptured is would be far worse...……………….

P.S.

Stay away from the colored Jello!!!


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Even though I think you're a parasite that should have been aborted....
> 
> It's a routine surgery, it's not that bad. My father in law had it done at 70 and was back on his feet quickly.
> 
> ...


Got any salt for the wound?


----------



## fncceo (May 24, 2019)

It's a common surgery but if you're appendix has become inflamed, it could rupture and lead to a body-wide infection called peritonitis.  Peritonitis is deadly, very painfully slow.

Get the surgery.


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> It's a common surgery but if you're appendix has become inflamed, it could rupture and lead to a body-wide infection called peritonitis.  Peritonitis is deadly, very painfully slow.
> 
> Get the surgery.


They'll  be slicing him like bread in no time..


----------



## Likkmee (May 24, 2019)

I'd fly to the Philippines. 
In TGS you might wind up as Mrs. Rocket if the paper work get's messed up. The pre-op shave is the same. 
Nah. It's probably laparoscopic these years. Should be a piece of cake.


----------



## fncceo (May 24, 2019)

I was at sea when a member of the crew got peritonitis from a ruptured appendix.  It took two weeks to get from our patrol station to a place where they could take him off the boat to get him to a hospital.

Our doc couldn't do the surgery, but was able to keep him alive by draining puss and saline drip. He went from 190 pounds to 95 in that time.  He was black, but the day they took him off, his skin was white.  He was as close to death as a person could get without coins on his eyes.

He was flown to a hospital in Spain and survived.  Spent nearly a year in rehab rebuilding muscle tissue.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I think you're a parasite that should have been aborted....
> ...



Why would I give a shit about the taste of the wound?

If it were someone like deanturd I'd have recommended they ignore the advice, go home with some whiskey and ambien and "sleep it off".

The rest of us will be fine in the morning.

.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> I was at sea when a member of the crew got peritonitis from a ruptured appendix.  It took two weeks to get from our patrol station to a place where they could take him off the boat to get him to a hospital.
> 
> Our doc couldn't do the surgery, but was able to keep him alive by draining puss and saline drip. He went from 190 pounds to 95 in that time.  He was black, but the day they took him off, his skin was white.  He was as close to death as a person could get without coins on his eyes.
> 
> He was flown to a hospital in Spain and survived.  Spent nearly a year in rehab rebuilding muscle tissue.



Dayum in all the old war movies a medic or cook on a sub  could do an appendectomy with a couple of sharpened spoons while submerged at 2 or 3 hundred feet and under a depth charge attack. Has the Navy gone wussy on us?


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (May 24, 2019)

Don't worry about it.  They do that kind of stuff all the time, and they know what they are doing. It's not like they will wake you up half way through to help them. You'll go to sleep and wake up after it's done.


----------



## fncceo (May 24, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I was at sea when a member of the crew got peritonitis from a ruptured appendix.  It took two weeks to get from our patrol station to a place where they could take him off the boat to get him to a hospital.
> ...



Our doc was a Navy Corpsman, years of combat experience in Viet Nam.  He had twice as many ribbons on his chest as our Captain.  But, at the end of the day, you can't do surgery with a spoon and sewing kit.  

What he did do was way cooler.


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Don't worry about it.  They do that kind of stuff all the time, and they know what they are doing. It's not like they will wake you up half way through to help them. You'll go to sleep and wake up after it's done.


Yeah cause they watch the instruction video while they are passed out.


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

The operation is done by a Docbot so chances are he won't be interrupted by the sweat meat nurse next to him...


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


At Walter Reed you prayed you'd make it through a tonsillectomy..Mostly we tried to just stay away chances of living was much better..


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (May 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> I was at sea when a member of the crew got peritonitis from a ruptured appendix.  It took two weeks to get from our patrol station to a place where they could take him off the boat to get him to a hospital.
> 
> Our doc couldn't do the surgery, but was able to keep him alive by draining puss and saline drip. He went from 190 pounds to 95 in that time.  He was black, but the day they took him off, his skin was white.  He was as close to death as a person could get without coins on his eyes.
> 
> He was flown to a hospital in Spain and survived.  Spent nearly a year in rehab rebuilding muscle tissue.



I feel much better now [emoji1781]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Dayum in all the old war movies a medic or cook on a sub  could do an appendectomy with a couple of sharpened spoons while submerged at 2 or 3 hundred feet and under a depth charge attack. Has the Navy gone wussy on us?



Those are also the sort of movies where they shoot the appendix out of the torpedo tube and sink the sub ferrying hitler to Argentina.


----------



## fncceo (May 24, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I was at sea when a member of the crew got peritonitis from a ruptured appendix.  It took two weeks to get from our patrol station to a place where they could take him off the boat to get him to a hospital.
> ...



The moral of the story ... have the surgery.


----------



## fncceo (May 24, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Dayum in all the old war movies a medic or cook on a sub  could do an appendectomy with a couple of sharpened spoons while submerged at 2 or 3 hundred feet and under a depth charge attack. Has the Navy gone wussy on us?
> ...



The difference between a fairy tale and a sea story is simple.  A fairy tale begins with, "Once upon a time".  A sea story begins with, "This is no horseshit".


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).


Been there done that in 70's. No CAT scan necessary…..aint modern medicine grand.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).


I had mine out when I was a teenager, was scheduled for surgery the next morning but the doctor determined that it was "hot" and took it out that night...it took two weeks to completely heal [sharp pinching sensation]..get it done and you will never have to worry about it again, good luck to you and just enjoy the down time.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).



Tell your nurse you appreciate what she has done to help you. She rarely hears that, and it will make her day. After that, she'll probably make sure you get fresh coffee, and the pudding won't be that left over crap from yesterday that has skin on top of it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).


/——/ Get better man.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (May 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Agreed. You don’t get a choice with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Care4all (May 24, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Even though I think you're a parasite that should have been aborted....
> 
> It's a routine surgery, it's not that bad. My father in law had it done at 70 and was back on his feet quickly.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH!



You ARE human!?!?   (OH MY!!!) You can empathize!  And a great sense of humor!  

WOW!  

Who would have thunk it?  

Best good chuckle I've had all month!  Thanks!


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...


At least three thousand an image..


----------



## Likkmee (May 24, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


$475  here.
$600 for an open MRI with contrast
$50 for a doppler ultrasound


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Back alley medical center?


----------



## Likkmee (May 24, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Noop state of the art and less than 5-8 years old. 5 minutes to a Hilton and the intnl airport.
No Jews in site.......Hence the prices.


----------



## Moonglow (May 24, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Have you heard about direct pricing in OKC? No insurance needed prices are advertised and are way lower than traditional hospital bills...


----------



## Muhammed (May 24, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...


The "freak" navel thing is weird, but that's just cosmetic. What you failed to tell him is that the human soul resides in the appendix.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...


That was really smart of you with the chest pain thing. 
Yeah, that’s the one I wanted because apparently you recover from it faster. But this hospital is out in the boonies and the doctor did not have the experience with it - so they just cut me open. Drag.
 Next time, I’ll just drive to the city hospital for surgery.
Did they give you a CT scan to confirm what it was?


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

Y


Sunsettommy said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...


Yeah, apparently they got it out before it ruptured. They say I should be able to go home tomorrow. I hope so...I HATE hospitals.
I am in a room now for the night and I am alone...fantastic. No snoring neighbours. And the hospital has wi-fi...thank goodness.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> I'd fly to the Philippines.
> In TGS you might wind up as Mrs. Rocket if the paper work get's messed up. The pre-op shave is the same.
> Nah. It's probably laparoscopic these years. Should be a piece of cake.


Thanks - but the doc I had was not trained on it - I’m kinda out in the boonies. I should have gone to the city for it...but I assumed I was fine and I just went to the hospital just in case.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Don't worry about it.  They do that kind of stuff all the time, and they know what they are doing. It's not like they will wake you up half way through to help them. You'll go to sleep and wake up after it's done.


Thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate it.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I am visiting here so I know absolutely no one so I appreciate the re-assurance.
 Yeah, it’s out now and the say there was no problem and I should be out by tomorrow.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...


Thanks appreciate it.


----------



## skye (May 24, 2019)

Nope, never had appendicitis.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Even though I think you're a parasite that should have been aborted....
> 
> It's a routine surgery, it's not that bad. My father in law had it done at 70 and was back on his feet quickly.
> 
> ...


LOL...thanks. 
I am actually in CANADA. My mother was Canadian so I come and go up here from time to time. This happened to me when I was visiting.
Getting a taste of ‘Medicare for All’.
At least it’s all free.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...


Agreed. Oh I am kissing their asses big time. Trying to be as polite as possible and complimenting them left and right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).



  They took mine out at twelve. Dont be a pussy and you'll do fine.
It ain't shit compared to the hip replacement the cancer surgery or the back surgery I've been through.
 Rest easy,it ain't shit.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...



Thanks. Yup it was done in no time.


----------



## McRocket (May 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the posts...I appreciate it.

Even if we have political differences and rip each other...we are all people.

Thanks again.


----------



## skye (May 24, 2019)

lol...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



   I'll never forget the friend of the family bringing me an Aggie joke book!!!!
     I cussed him for years!!!


----------



## Moonglow (May 25, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


                                  yes they did cat scan me and told me it was appendicitis and I was dehydrated from working in dat hot sun.


----------



## Crixus (May 25, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).




I bet it went well. It’s a pretty simple thing. Good deal they caught it. The after part was worse for me. You forget you had surgery and lift shit and it hurts.


----------



## Crixus (May 25, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Honkys ain’t made for the sun son.


----------



## McRocket (May 25, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I ask because I wanted to find out if that is normal because I REALLY did not want to do it because one stomach/groin cat scan is equal to about 400-500 chest x-rays.

What are the Radiation Risks from CT?

Needless to say, I did not want to do it unless it was absolutely necessary.
But the doctor convinced me that she thought I had too many symptoms to ignore it...so I did it and sure enough...I had an inflamed appendix.

You might not believe how many doctors - the x-ray person told me this - have NO IDEA how much  radiation is in a CT scan and how they often over-prescribe it ‘just in case’.


----------



## McRocket (May 25, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



LOL - yeah, I won’t be watching any really funny comedies for a while.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 25, 2019)

McRocket said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



That doesn't mean you have to put up with poor nursing. If something ain't right, tell them about it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



 Have ya heard the one about the Mexican girl and the donkey?


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I think you're a parasite that should have been aborted....
> ...



Absolutely nothing is free!


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2019)

Mine was in 1966.  It was a mess, all my fault.  I was 22, I had procrastinated for about a year.  I would work through the pain, make an appointment to see the doctor.  Then they used your blood count and the pain from pressing in the area.  By the time I got in to see the doctor, white blood cell count was normal and no pain.

One day at work, we were having coffee before the store opened and I was in excruciating pain.  I drove (stupidly) to the closest doctor I knew.  They took me to the hospital.  A simple operation turned into a 4-hour operation.  From the repeated flare-ups, adhesions had attached to a bunch of my intestines which needed to be removed.  I still have about a six-inch scar.

Good, you didn't wait!

The pain wasn't too bad.  It was much worse from some broken ribs I got racing motorcycles.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 25, 2019)

Markle said:


> Absolutely nothing is free!



SSSHHHH!!!!  Those 4 words are the reason that USMB is a financially thriving business... If the Demlibprogs were to figure this out they might buy a MAGA cap...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2019)

Markle said:


> Mine was in 1966.  It was a mess, all my fault.  I was 22, I had procrastinated for about a year.  I would work through the pain, make an appointment to see the doctor.  Then they used your blood count and the pain from pressing in the area.  By the time I got in to see the doctor, white blood cell count was normal and no pain.
> 
> One day at work, we were having coffee before the store opened and I was in excruciating pain.  I drove (stupidly) to the closest doctor I knew.  They took me to the hospital.  A simple operation turned into a 4-hour operation.  From the repeated flare-ups, adhesions had attached to a bunch of my intestines which needed to be removed.  I still have about a six-inch scar.
> 
> ...



  Mine happened when I was 11....
Told my mom I wasnt feeling good before school and she figured I was trying to get out of going. A few hours later the school called and told her something was up.
   Just missed the blow out by a few hours.....


----------



## there4eyeM (May 25, 2019)

Markle said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Were you paid for that post?


----------



## McRocket (May 25, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No...and I don’t want to.

LOL


----------



## Decus (May 25, 2019)

Appendectomies are so simple that recently graduated residents are often the ones to perform the procedure. If the kid hasn't been out drinking the night before there is a good chance everything will be alright.

Seriously McRocket - no worries. You're going to be fine.

.


----------



## McRocket (May 25, 2019)

Decus said:


> Appendectomies are so simple that recently graduated residents are often the ones to perform the procedure. If the kid hasn't been out drinking the night before there is a good chance everything will be alright.
> 
> Seriously McRocket - no worries. You're going to be fine.
> 
> .


Thanks...appreciate it.


----------



## Likkmee (May 25, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


You should have asked them to put it in a jar to be sure they removed it !
Like hillbilly mechanix. They bleed the brakes and tell you ya got them thar new brake shoezes ! Doc Bob Roy might just have slashed you with a Buck, put in 5 stitches and billed insurance 35 grand ! It was the pre-op enema that got rid of Maw Mildreds biscuits that cured ya !
Ya gotta watch 'em. Especially if'n yer a yankee !

Brother Mike went in for a gall bladder removal !


----------



## McRocket (May 25, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


I actually asked them if I could keep it - half-kiddingly.

And they said no, so maybe you are right.


----------



## McRocket (May 28, 2019)

Those that had a traditional (not  laparoscopically) appendectomy?

How long did the intense pain phase last? I work in front of my computer - which is practically painless. And walking, doing normal things is sore...but no biggie. But getting in and out of my car and bed is excruciating. I have never experienced that much pain before - and I used to get full blown migraines, once a week..and they were like ice picks slowly driven into your temples. But that was relentless pain. This is like a flash of searing pain (I know I sound like a baby).
The other night, I got frustrated in bed with the pain every time I try to turn over and just jerked my body to turn over. BIG MISTAKE. The pain was amazing and I was not miles from passing out. Just from removing a tiny, pretty-much-useless organ? And the doctors said 'this is normal after open surgery'. Shit man...I had no idea. All those poor people that have 'general surgery' go through this...damn.
  How long does this mega-pain phase last (barring complications)? A week? 2? 3?

I looked online - but it varies wildly and is vague.

Any honest, experienced opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## McRocket (May 28, 2019)

I just found out what the pain is. It’s the staples they use to hold the incision together. They are pointed inwards. So when I bend or move a certain way, I get about 16 tiny, little knives sticking into the stomach muscles that cover my abdomen. No wonder it hurts SO mich.
 I get the staples out next Monday - so I will be in tons of pain under certain circumstances until then.

Just explaining it for anyone who reads this in the future with a similar problem.


----------



## Likkmee (May 28, 2019)

Get a couple guys to raise the head of the bed up about a foot so it's easier to get in and out. Maybe a couple cement blocks on each back corner with a  piece of wood on top.. That'll be 9-10 inches . Less abs needed to get up.


----------



## Unkotare (May 28, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Get a couple guys to raise the head of the bed up about a foot so it's easier to get in and out. Maybe a couple cement blocks on each back corner with a  piece of wood on top.. That'll be 9-10 inches . Less abs needed to get up.




Don’t do that. Increased chances of blood clots.


----------



## Unkotare (May 28, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I just found out what the pain is. It’s the staples they use to hold the incision together. They are pointed inwards. So when I bend or move a certain way, I get about 16 tiny, little knives sticking into the stomach muscles that cover my abdomen. No wonder it hurts SO mich.
> I get the staples out next Monday - so I will be in tons of pain under certain circumstances until then.
> 
> Just explaining it for anyone who reads this in the future with a similar problem.





I believe the medical term is “suck it up.”


----------



## Likkmee (May 28, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Get a couple guys to raise the head of the bed up about a foot so it's easier to get in and out. Maybe a couple cement blocks on each back corner with a  piece of wood on top.. That'll be 9-10 inches . Less abs needed to get up.
> ...


Sitting in front of a 'puter post op is far more likely to result in a DVT than from slight inclination.Either way. Dont sit a lot. Put a laptop on a kitchen counter or something to stand at and keep moving.


----------



## Unkotare (May 28, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...




I’m always moving, but why tell me? I didn’t get the appendectomy.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I just found out what the pain is. It’s the staples they use to hold the incision together. They are pointed inwards. So when I bend or move a certain way, I get about 16 tiny, little knives sticking into the stomach muscles that cover my abdomen. No wonder it hurts SO much.
> I get the staples out next Monday - so I will be in tons of pain under certain circumstances until then.
> 
> Just explaining it for anyone who reads this in the future with a similar problem.



Again, for anyone who has a 'classic' appendectomy in the future, I found out part of the pain I had was due to a skin infection around the site. I went to my GP and she said it was definitely contributing to the pain and she gave me some antibiotics and some codeine (so I could sleep at night).
 After a couple of days, the pain was FAR better...so maybe she was right.

My point is that probably a normal 'classic' appendectomy would not have been as painful as it was for me. Bad...but not horrible (there was one point where I almost passed out from the pain - which leads me to another lesson I learned. Never fight bad pain...the pain will always win no matter how angry you get at 'it'.).

*So...if you get a 'classic' appendectomy, barring complications, apparently you should start to feel noticeably better in about 4 or 5 days (that seems to be the consensus).

And go see your doctor after the operation ASAP - don't assume the hospital did not miss anything.

*
Thanks again to everyone's input on this page.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...




Are you always so inept at reading comprehension?

I am not complaining...I am informing others who may go through the same thing what to expect and giving them advice so that it can help them. How can I complain about something that no longer exists - DUH? The pain is long gone.


Sheesh...what an asshole you are.

Someone tries to help others and you take it as complaining. 

You are just pissed because I made a fool of you before and now you are trying some juvenile attempt at 'revenge'. You seem a spoiled troll.


We are done here.

Have a nice day...sounds like you need one.


(off to my Ignore List for you. Time and again you have acted like a spoiled brat that I have seen. I try not to waste my time on such people).


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...




Hmmm...it seems they took out the wrong organ. Honest mistake as they are both small and useless.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

Come on dude!!!!
Dont be a pussy!!! I had mine done when I was eleven or twelve back in 76 or 77 and recovered just fine.
  This shit ain't heart surgery.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Come on dude!!!!
> Dont be a pussy!!! I had mine done when I was eleven or twelve back in 76 or 77 and recovered just fine.
> This shit ain't heart surgery.



Sooo...trying to inform others of what could happen (just for the heck of it) is 'being a pussy'?

So noted.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).


You "want it done" because you'll DIE if it's not. Good Allah people are dumm these days


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Come on dude!!!!
> ...




  You're overreacting.
An appendectomy is as exciting as getting a tooth pulled.
  I've had an appendectomy,back surgery,hip replacement and cancer surgery. Not to mention major oral surgery,and arm surgery.
    I know it ain't no fun but it's a cake walk compared.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Where did I say it was a big deal? I once had over 100 tiny holes in my head. That WAS a big deal.

Of course it is not a big deal (unless the appendix bursts - then it IS a big deal).


*So tell us oh Doctor...exactly how serious does a medical procedure have to be before you no longer consider simply posting, medical procedure information/advice to be acting like a 'pussy'?*


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...




What a whiny little bitch...  How many tears can you cry?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Come on dude!!!!
> Dont be a pussy!!! I had mine done when I was eleven or twelve back in 76 or 77 and recovered just fine.
> This shit ain't heart surgery.





Unkotare said:


> What a whiny little bitch... How many tears can you cry?



Don't be so hard on snivelbritches… More than likely he just got his Obamacare Bill...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Where did I say it was a big deal? I once had over 100 tiny holes in my head. That WAS a big deal.



That can lead to airheadedness.
Apparently they're all merged into one big one now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



  Did you go hunting with Dick Cheney?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

Where the fuck did I complain about oh poor me...the pain'?

What the fuck is your problem you low life - who only appears to have subservient quadruped's for friends?

So answer me you piece of shit - *what is wrong with sharing my experiences and information to try and help others in the future?*

There is a surprisingly small amount of data on this subject.

I was awake when I had my pacemaker put in (right in my heart) and I served in the reserves...so don't fucking call me a pussy, dickhead unless you have fucking proof you gutterlustbunny.

*So again....what the FUCK is wrong with sharing my experiences to try and help others?

Huh...lowlife dickhead?

     And here's the crying..... 
An appendectomy is nothing. I as a twelve year old found the process to be a bit painful but easy to endure.
   Give it a rest.*


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Nice flippant remark to try and duck from the fact you have no answer.

So, once again, 

*So tell us oh Doctor...exactly how serious does a medical procedure have to be before you no longer consider simply posting, medical procedure information/advice to be acting like a 'pussy'?*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> They want to rip it out as soon as the surgeon arrives (bit of a rural hospital)...a few hours. I thought for certain I was just being a baby - that there was no way it was my appendix. But no - that’s what it is.
> 
> Anyone had the surgery before? I am not overly worried about it - frankly, I just want it done so I can go home (I hate hospitals).



Aw man. I hope you recover well. I don't care for hospitals either. I just got out this morning myself. I flatlined three times Friday. My thyroid is the culprit. They knocked me out and shocked me but it still stayed 230 beats per minute. I left on my own this morning about 3 am or so. I'm a badass mofo, lemme tell ya.

Never had appendicitis. I heard that it hurts a good bit, though.  My mom had hers removed. She said it hurt pretty bad when it burst.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...



Thanks man...nice of you. But I am fine now.


Flat lined 3 times...HOLY SHIT!!!

Are you alright?

Is this a normal occurrence for you (if you don't mind the question)?

Surely there must be something they can do? How about a pacemaker to stop the heart from going wacko?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a hosptial and they jus did a CAT scan and told me I have it.
> ...



   It's an easy deal.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Thanks man...nice of you. But I am fine now.
> 
> 
> Flat lined 3 times...HOLY SHIT.
> ...



Oh good. Yeah, I've had hyperthyroidism for about twenty years, but it never got that bad. Reason I could survive 230 beats is because my body is used to higher beats.

They got it down to 130 that night but I couldn't sleep for three days, though. The beds were horrible. That's why I checked out. My doctor will just refill the same two meds. Eventually they're gonna remove my thyroid or kill it with radiation, I just haven't agreed to it, the meds work well and keep it from pumping out so many hormones.

Worst part was they poked me with two big needles in my stomach every day with blood thinner. It hurt bad.

Anyway. Glad you're okay, man.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man...nice of you. But I am fine now.
> ...




Jeez man...that is TERRIBLE.


All from a thyroid? Jeez.

And yeah, don't those beds suck? How can something that looks so comfortable (i.e. adjustable) be so uncomfortable?

You had guts to check yourself out...cool.

*I am VERY sorry things are going so badly for you in that area man...seriously.*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> I left on my own this morning about 3 am or so.



I done the very same thing about 20 years ago... Got sick on the road taking my mother to Mississippi to her winter house from Indiana... It was only 800 miles and we usually drove straight through... Had to pull over and get a room just south of Memphis... Sick as a dog I was... My mother was unable to drive as she had her own issues... Made to Gulfport the next day and I slept for about 18 hours and did not feel any better...

I flew back to Indy the following day and my wife took me to emergency room... Severely dehydrated so they plugged me into some liquid banana's and after about 8 to 10 hours I felt like I could whoop the world and I was hungry as phuck… They caught me smoking in my bathroom and that pissed them off... They would't give me anything except jello… Phuck that... It took me about an hour and a half but after I said I was going to raise hell and put a brick under it if something didn't change... At 0300 they called my Doc and woke him up and pissed him off... He said let him go... I called my son and he came and got me and I smoked and eat 2 hamburgers and went to sleep... Haven't had a bad day since...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 4, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Eventually they're gonna remove my thyroid or kill it with radiation, I just haven't agreed to it, the meds work well and keep it from pumping out so many hormones.



They radiated my ex-wife's thyroid probably close to 20 years ago and she hasn't had a problem since...  She glowed in the dark for a couple of days, but that went away to...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Jeez man...that is TERRIBLE.
> 
> 
> All from a thyroid? Jeez.
> ...



Thanks. The thyroid is the main gland, it controls pretty much every organ in your body. Worst part about the beds is they're alarmed. So if you get out of bed the whole floor hears it. So, you're stuck in that thing. It only acts up about once a year, though. Never that bad, so probaly gonna have to have it removed and be on thyroid meds the rest of my life. That was too close of a call, hard to describe it, it feels like a bad heart attack and you can;t breath that well while it's going on. Plus my son was in there watching, he's the one who called the ambulance then he followed it over. So, he saw the whole thing when they turned me upside down, put me under and shocked me. That's when they lost my heart beat. I'm not gonna subject him to that again.

Apparently it's a rather common thing with people, except mainly women.

Anyway. Looks like we both had a rough one, huh? And Buttercup, lolol, you know she's a full scale vegan, or maybe you donlt, but her cure for everything is fruit and water, lol. She called the cardiac unit to see how to get a big basket of fruit in there for me in that area, but she ended up calling my room instead, it was funny. I guess it was supposed to be a surprise. I said hello and she was like shit there went the surprise.

Ah well. Sorry, I think I jacked your thread. You just reminded me of it when you said you hated hospitals. Three hours is long time to wait for the doctor with appendicitis. Gosh. Good thing it dodnlt rupture or else you'd have been in a world of hurt.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez man...that is TERRIBLE.
> ...



No man...I feel bad for even starting the thread now considering what you went through. Jeez.

I was just by myself in the hospital and I wanted to talk to some people online while I waited.


Yeah...I have had MORE then my fair share of vegan's in my life. People who think if put herbs on your feet you are cured, etc. They mean well.

I am glad you have people to share that with (though I realize that is a double-edged sword).


So, if you don't mind the question, what happens if they take out your thyroid? Will that limit you at all? Or can meds take care of most of the limits?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> So, if you don't mind the question, what happens if they take out your thyroid? Will that limit you at all? Or can meds take care of most of the limits?




The pills just do the job of the thyroid. Just have to take em the rest of your life is all. But even if you donlt get it taken out you still have to take em the rest of your life once it gets that bad. 

Looks like Ridgerunner been through it too with his wife. Like I said, it's a rather common thing. Mostly women, though.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> They radiated my ex-wife's thyroid probably close to 20 years ago and she hasn't had a problem since...  She glowed in the dark for a couple of days, but that went away to...



That's probably the best route rather than removal. It sounded like it anyway when the doctor was talking. That's good, I'm glad to read she's doing alright with it. Well, I gess she is, I did a double take and saw you said ex-wife.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I left on my own this morning about 3 am or so.
> ...



lolol.


----------

